# New Member



## GTRTheboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been a new member for a week now and read lots of useful information that's really helped me with my R35 Import. I live in Glasgow and wondered if there are other users that live in Glasgow that would be willing to meet up and share experiences, upgrades etc on the car? Really just trying to get up to speed with do's and don'ts...... 


Robert.


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Me too im new so hello to you and hello from me !! Im South Manchester area and just found this forum its a grear source of information.

Ill like it here I think


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm in Glasgow and know about half dozen guys with GTR's. Happy to help if i can. But there are plenty more knowledgeable people than me on here. 

BTW - I too had a 335D


----------



## R33 GTR V-SPEC (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi guys. im new here to. gathering knowlade everyday. i think i may be abit GTR mad


----------

